# Impeachment Poll



## newwavedave (Nov 23, 2019)

Hi, I was at the Great Park in Irvine and I wanted to see where folks stood with Impeachment and the Trumpists.  OC is now Left and anyone who leans Right is a Trumpist so I took to the fields to ask a few questions of my fellow OC folk like that Lawrence Jones guy:

Q 1. Did you vote in 2016 Presidential Elections?
Q 2. Who did you vote for
Q 3. Do you think The Lion Mr Trump should be impeached now or voted out of office by Americans next year

Once I found 10 who voted, the results came back like this:

Answer to Q2
(6) for Hillary
(1) Trumpest
(3) Non of my business (Trumpist afraid of being exposed on FB and work)

Answer to Q3
(4) Impeach the bastard
(2) Vote his shit out of office next year.  America will do what's right, they always do
(4) Shhhhhhhhhhhh, don't tell anyone and God please don't tell my liberal attorney friends and teachers what I know to be true so far.  The polls are wrong about Joe up 10 points on The Lion.  Joe is toast and we know that.  So is *"Some attorney at the FBI, who went rogue, and made up a liitle lie so HE could spy."*  The Lion is going to win in 2020 the four said.........


----------



## nononono (Nov 23, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Hi, I was at the Great Park in Irvine and I wanted to see where folks stood with Impeachment and the Trumpists.  OC is now Left and anyone who leans Right is a Trumpist so I took to the fields to ask a few questions of my fellow OC folk like that Lawrence Jones guy:
> 
> Q 1. Did you vote in 2016 Presidential Elections?
> Q 2. Who did you vote for
> ...


*A. Why is your sampling group so small and biased....*
*B. What happened to data for Q1
C. Why would you post personal data on FB and at their work.*
*D. How's it feel to be " Smoked Out " as a Liberal Troll.*


----------

